
Faceoff: Android vs. iOS - dayanruben
https://realm.io/news/appbuilders-kriplaney-vieira-ios-android-faceoff/
======
jokeyrhyme
How do people feel about having access to Android's source code versus not
having iOS' source code? I like the idea that whilst certain features are
permission-gated, my apps can pretty much do anything that Google's apps can
do. Even if my apps aren't allowed to do something, I can still see how that
something works.

Apple keeps many APIs closer to the chest, so there are many things that their
apps can do that my apps will never be allowed to do. And while theoretically
this approach leads to a higher-quality API surface, Apple does tend to
deprecate APIs here and there.

How do the different approaches to platform openness affect other developers?

------
Jeremy1026
"iOS Simulator (4:27)

The iOS Simultator is much faster than the Android one, because it’s not an
emulator. It’s basically an i386 Mac OS app. The simulator cannot access the
camera, but a lot of other things can be simulated, including how the graphic
rendering is working, locations, localizations, and iCloud integration. It
still can’t simulate multi-touch or force touch unfortunately."

You can simulate multi-touch (hold Option) and force touch (Hardware->Simulate
Finger Touch or Hardware->Use Trackpad Force for 3D Touch {If you have a force
touch enabled Macbook Pro})

